# Cloudy water



## madmatt (Nov 10, 2006)

I have my betta in a Aquatic Gardens Deluxe Plastic Aquarium with a small silk plant and planter for him to go inside.

He seems very happy and is active, but one thing that concerns me is the water is kinda cloudy and I just changed the water.

Could this be the planter causing this? How can I stop this.


I am going to be getting another betta and will get each a larger tank if this would help with the cloudiness. I will possible get the next size up.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

how often do you change the water? which one of these do you have http://www.petco.com/product/12031/Aquatic-Gardens-Deluxe-Plastic-Aquarium-With-Lid.aspx
(there are all the sizes)

you should change the water at least once a week, regardless of the size, and more often if it's less than a gallon.


----------



## madmatt (Nov 10, 2006)

I have the mini one. I change the half the water every other day. I tried putting him in a larger tank, but he is just not happy with it. He just swims down into a corner and sits there. In this on he swims around and is really active.


----------

